
Show HN: IKnowPi.com - sagebird
Http://IKnowPi.com
======
sagebird
The project is managed on Github:

[https://github.com/williamsharkey/iknowpi](https://github.com/williamsharkey/iknowpi)

We are open to collaborators / ideas / suggestions / bug reports.

I can barely get to 25 digits. Nooreen can do 100+ digits. I'm going to add a
feature where you can just listen to the digit's of pi, without playing. I
want to see if I can memorize pi by remembering the tune. I am considering re-
mapping the digits. Currently they are chromatic, I am thinking that mapping
to a major, minor or pentatonic scale would make it easier.

------
nooreen
Jay Cross, my husband William Sharkey, and I made this site together. It is a
game to help you memorize the digits of pi. Once the page opens, hit 3 1 4 1 5
9 to get started and see how far you can get. Best with a numpad and if you
are able to enjoy the background song. The background music has helped me
memorize more digits.

